# shoes with similar fit to shimano



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

anyone know what brands of shoes have a similar fit, width and last, to Shimano? I know sidi fits quite narrow, and I need something a bit wider for my orthotics.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Shimanos fit me well. So far, Bontrager, Specialized and SIDI not so much. Still looking. Of course different models within a brand often will fit differently, so you can't absolutely rule out a brand based on trying only a couple of shoes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'm not very familiar with Shiman but seeing as though you mentioned wide I'll mention NorthWave. The models I've tried on anyway were pretty wide but not crazy so. 

Lake makes a wide version of at least some of their models. I use the normal version and it's not really what I've call narrow so I would imagine the wide verion is pretty wide.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

What is it you're looking for? a wide shoe like some of the Shimano shoes are? Sidi makes really nice wide shoes as do a few others like the Mavic, Giro, Lake, Northwave, Specialized, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few others. Some like the Northwave and the Sidi Mega are the widest but they have a pointy toe box whereas Shimano and Lake have a broad midfoot and narrow heel box. I actually fitted into a Sidi better than a Shimano, haven't tried the Lake which are said to be the widest, Northwave, or Giro (I did try a Giro but the LBS didn't have the wide version in stock). 

Also try an insole from Specialized, I read once on a forum that a person was having problems finding a wide shoe and turned out it wasn't the shoe it was the standard insole that was corrected by the Specialized insole...not sure if that story is true but the forum member did say it to be so. 

If your current shoe is too tight try this cheap stunt first before rushing out and getting a new pair. First take a hair dryer and get a shoe hot then put on 3 or 4 pair of thick socks and then put the shoe on while the shoe is hot and tie them snuggly and wait for them to cool to room temp, then repeat except add another sock. Do not take the shoes off until they have cooled down all the way. If after that process they still seem tight but not as bad as they were do it again and add another sock. Be careful you don't get the shoe so hot the fabric melts, you should smell something before it gets to that point, just use some common sense.

Of course all the above is assuming you're looking for a wider shoe.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I just went from a shimano r320 in size 41. The giro prolight SLX II fits quite similar in a 42. Gaerne a 41 but they're narrower. Diadora vortex pro a 42 w/ similar width to shimano.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a pair of North Waves that are almost as wide as my Sidi Megas.

Shimano makes wide fit versions of many shoes.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Width is a major factor, but I find shape to be very important too, so in trying some wide versions of shoes, I still didn't find what I was looking for fit-wise.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

looigi said:


> Width is a major factor, but I find shape to be very important too, so in trying some wide versions of shoes, I still didn't find what I was looking for fit-wise.


Maybe an LBS can order you a pair of shoes they think will fit as long as they don't charge you if they don't. If you can't find anything local, a lot of online places especially Performance and Nashbar will let you try on shoes and send them back if not right.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Shape-wise, I'd say Shimano and Lake are similar.

If that hairdryer trick mentioned earlier works, I'm giving that a try.

Currently using Northwave Sonic. Best fit ever for my narrow heel, but the shape cuts back a bit sharp around the toes. That's why I'm eyeing Shimano, but especially Lake, next.

Did have a pair of the Lake I/O sandals, and they are fairly wide at the front. Awesome fit for my feet.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

tangerineowl said:


> Shape-wise, I'd say Shimano and Lake are similar.


Aren't Shimano shoes made by Lake?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Pearl Izumi and Giro shoes fit very similar to Shimano. Of course it helps that Shimano now owns Pearl Izumi.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Why not just buy Shimano shoes? I happen to love them.


----------

